
Code Reviews Are Broken – Here Is How to Fix Them - aard
https://medium.com/@ard_adam/code-reviews-are-broken-here-is-how-to-fix-them-c34497f1721b
======
aeternus
Defining clear owners for each repo makes sense, however having a single owner
is a problem for most companies:

What if the owner goes on vacation but something needs to be merged and
released during that time? Yes everyone has a copy, but does this mean you
would release from a feature branch?

Owner's ability to commit without review is a significant security and product
risk. Violates multiple security standards like PCI, OWASP.

How does this scale, do you eventually have multiple owners per repo or do you
have to constantly break the larger repos into smaller repos as the team
grows?

How do you handle the knowledge loss when the owner leaves the company?

